# Why won't husband "move on with his life" (his words)



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, I got fed up with the back and forth and told stbx husband that I wanted him to stay away until I got over thinking he was scum. A few days after that he texts me at 2am asking if he could "hold me" one last time. I said "I thought you were moving on with your life?" He says that he is "trying" but he "needs" to hold me. I told him to continue to move on and that I was done with him. Today he sends another text asking if we can have drinks together. WTF?? Why would he want to be around someone he thinks so little of anyway? He can't really think I would sleep with him again. I decided that I wouldn't touch him ever again and its been about 5 weeks since I did (weak moment.) Why now does he want to be around me? I think its for sex or to be around my newborn. I just don't get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Let him feel the loss of you. Keep it up.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

All that keeps coming to mind from your post is that it is for sex. Ball's in your court. What do you REALLY want? And I am NOT talking about sex - that should be completely out of the question! If that is what he want's tell him that you are willing to work out your differences or even try to see if there is any way possible you two want to try to reconcile. But as far as an intimate sexual relationship with him, right now you should opt to be dunked in hot tar and feathered, then be tied down to a car and slammed head on into a concrete retaining wall before touching him. All that aside though, if you are still willing to work on your relationship - you can eventually get there.

I don't get it. He says he wants to move on with his life but he wants one last hug. That is just too da**mn funny. Sure sounds like he want's more than a hug to me. Actually, now that I think about it - maybe you should see him for one last hug. Get yourself all dressed up pretty and sexy and buy a small jar of KY jelly to bring with you, wrap it up and put a card on it that says, "Here is a parting gift to help you move on with your life." When you see him, do just that, give him a quick hug, then when he asks for sex or tries to cop a feel, hand him the KY Jelly gift and say see ya! :rofl:


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

LMAO!!! That's a good one brighter!! I swear that's all that comes to mind. He also knows there's another man that is showing strong interest in me. I asked my stbx if his girlfriend was busy or was it that time of the month for her. I don't think he likes it when I'm not trying to "get him back." I think he gets a kick out of my misery. Well I say sorry sucka!! I'm no one's option and I for damn sure no one's fool. I am a beautiful, capable, loving woman and mother!! I deserved to be treated as such, not some late night hump!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Yummy2011 said:


> LMAO!!! That's a good one brighter!! I swear that's all that comes to mind. He also knows there's another man that is showing strong interest in me. I asked my stbx if his girlfriend was busy or was it that time of the month for her. I don't think he likes it when I'm not trying to "get him back." I think he gets a kick out of my misery. Well I say sorry sucka!! I'm no one's option and I for damn sure no one's fool. I am a beautiful, capable, loving woman and mother!! I deserved to be treated as such, not some late night hump!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And there you go! Good for you. :smthumbup:


----------

